# Is physical numbness a symptom of DP?



## Edward Elric (Oct 27, 2013)

I've had this physical numbness for about a couple of weeks now. Sometimes it gets really bad to the point I can't even feel myself brushing my teeth for example. Is this a part of DP? And are there any excercises or supplements I can take to reduce the numbness?


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

I've never heard of this before. When I first had DP I would get extremely cold to the point that I would actually shiver during the summertime. I know, weird right? What I'm trying to say is that a lot of people's body reacts differently to stress. If it persists though you should really make an appointment with your doctor.


----------



## Edward Elric (Oct 27, 2013)

Jurgen said:


> I've never heard of this before. When I first had DP I would get extremely cold to the point that I would actually shiver during the summertime. I know, weird right? What I'm trying to say is that a lot of people's body reacts differently to stress. If it persists though you should really make an appointment with your doctor.


Alright. Thank you!


----------



## AlexFromPT (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes it's normal. DP manifests in different flavours, keep that in mind.

My arm, feet, leg, hand tend to get numb quite often. I don't pay attention to it anymore.


----------



## Edward Elric (Oct 27, 2013)

AlexFromPT said:


> Yes it's normal. DP manifests in different flavours, keep that in mind.
> 
> My arm, feet, leg, hand tend to get numb quite often. I don't pay attention to it anymore.


Thank you, this really puts me at ease.


----------



## lauras (May 13, 2012)

There are two types of numbness - one is associated with DP, and the other can indicate there is a physical problem unrelated to DP.

When my DP gets really bad, I can go numb, but it's more like feeling frozen/stuck, it's not like when a part of your body falls asleep and then begins tingling as the feeling returns.

The second type needs to be investigated by a doctor. I have shown signs of hypothyroidism for some time now (having a thyroid test soon - doctor strongly suspects I have it), and one of the ways it shows up is through numbness of the extremities. As an example: a month ago I had my hand underneath my pillow and fell asleep on it. When I woke up, my hand was partially numb and remained that way for two weeks. I have also had persistent numbness/tingling in my toes.


----------



## Edward Elric (Oct 27, 2013)

lauras said:


> There are two types of numbness - one is associated with DP, and the other can indicate there is a physical problem unrelated to DP.
> 
> When my DP gets really bad, I can go numb, but it's more like feeling frozen/stuck, it's not like when a part of your body falls asleep and then begins tingling as the feeling returns.
> 
> The second type needs to be investigated by a doctor. I have shown signs of hypothyroidism for some time now (having a thyroid test soon - doctor strongly suspects I have it), and one of the ways it shows up is through numbness of the extremities. As an example: a month ago I had my hand underneath my pillow and fell asleep on it. When I woke up, my hand was partially numb and remained that way for two weeks. I have also had persistent numbness/tingling in my toes.


I also have tingling in my feet and toes from time to time, even before I got DP. A burning sensation would also accompany it.
Well, I guess I'll wait until the end of this week, and if it does not disappear then I'll visit my doctor. 
Thank you!


----------

